# Looking for reviews of Ikea's Spoling changing table



## ummar

Hello ladies,

I'm keen on hearing from ladies who have used the Ikea Spoling changing table https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50144765

I like the fact that it is fold-away, and the fact that the mesh bag beneath the 'table top' can be zipped up and thrown into washing machine (we'll be using cloth diapers... although we might need a lidded pail for that...).

The downfalls I think seem to be the fact that it takes up to 25 lbs only.

Any ladies actually use this model and have thoughts to share?


----------



## Arcanegirl

At 25lbs you might not be using a table anways! my 18 month old is 22lbs and we stopped using the table at around 9 months for his safety.

Looks good though, a table i may consider for next one for space saving :D


----------



## ummar

You're right... most of my friends who have toddlers use the floor or a hard sofa anyway cos' changing doesn't need to be done so frequently.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep, i use the sofa and even though cloth needs changed slightly more often than sposies hes only changed 4/5 times a day now.


----------



## Jetters

My friend had that and hated it, it's really wobbly, go into an Ikea and see xx


----------

